# Osteopathy as a late effect of poliomyelitis



## jmdalton (Mar 17, 2014)

How should we code osteopathy as a late effect of poliomyelitis?

I feel it should be 138, Late effects of acute poliomyelitis, followed by 730.7X, Osteopathy resulting from poliomyelitis. 

However, because the "Code First" note at 730.7X only mentions acute polio, the coders here have been suggesting that only 138 should be coded. To me, this does not provide enough information--how would the plan know about the diagnosed osteopathy?

I have also heard the suggestion that 138 is actually "Post-Polio Syndrome" and includes osteopathy as a symptom. However, ICD-10 separates late effect of polio and post-polio syndrome into two separate codes, so I'm not sure if this helps or is true. The ICD-9-CM index entry for Post-poliomyelitic instructs coders to "see condition."

Anyone have any ideas?


----------

